# Autocruise starspirit fridge retrofit



## Willie67 (7 mo ago)

I have a 2004 Autocruise Starspirit and when I bought it, it had a normal 240v fridge, replacing the original 3 way fridge. I would now like to replace this fridge with the factory fitted original or similar. Does anyone know the model of fridge that would have been fitted from factory? Does anyone know if the original fridge was a wheel arch version? Im very new to motorhoming and would really appreciate any help or pointers that I can get with this query please, thanks in advance.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome

If you get no joy here it might be worth checking out the owners club...









Autocruise Motorhome Owners | Facebook


Owners group of Autocruise motorhomes.




en-gb.facebook.com


----------



## Willie67 (7 mo ago)

Thank you GMJ, good call


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Willie. MH fridges are hugely expensive compared to their 240v equivalents. Maybe that's why you have what you have.


----------



## Willie67 (7 mo ago)

I think you might be right Jiwawa, the cost of these fridges is extortionate


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

You're looking at about £1200 installed for a 100 litre 3way. That's why, when my 3way (in a 2002 Hymer) died, I installed a good quality A+++ 240 volt house fridge (along with extra solar and a battery to run it. It's far better than the 3way. I only got it in about 6 weeks ago and so far the battery has never used more than 20Ah. With these long days that's not a good measure as there's always plenty of solar to recharge. I also installed a B2B charger that can charge from the van engine when driving for sue when there's a string of bad weather. So far I haven't needed that.

The fridge itself is very quiet. Initially you could barely hear it with your ear up to the fridge vent on the back of the van. Now it's a little louder, but still barely audible. The inverter I got (Victron Phoenix 500VA) is possibly a little undersized and makes a 1 second overload hum when the fridge starts up, but after 20 seconds calms down and still runs it fine. That's the loudest sound. Ideally I'd go for the next size up (800VA).

I also put vent fans on the upper rear vent (just like you would with a 3way) and they're probably louder than the fridge, but I can turn them off or slower if I want.

You have to solve the issue of keeping the door locked shut when driving and stuff on shelves. I used expanding poles that screw out and stay in place by friction and some mats of bubbly material (like more firm bubble wrap).

The fridge I got is a more expensive one (Beko TSE 1284) as I wanted the quietest and most efficient I could find, but you can get cheapo ones for just over £100 and that's probably the way to go as I paid 3 times that, but I don't think it was worth it unless the cheap ones are really loud or don't last. I do wish it had an electronic thermostat and a seperate one for freezer and fridge as it's still a juggle with the manual control to keep the compartments at the right temperature. However, best thing is regardless of the weather the fridge is cold - proper cold. Below -18 in the freezer and 1-4 in the fridge. The 3way I had struggled in temperatures over 25 and was hardly doing anything over 30.

So I would advise if it's working, leave it in. If it's using a lot of your battery look at more solar and/or a B2B charger. If you find it too loud you may be able to insulate the rear of it from the interior of the van, BUT you need to be sure it has a cooling grill on the back (rather than using the case of the fridge to cool) and if it has that grill, that there's sufficient air flow to keep that cool (the same issues you'd have with a 3 way). If it is the type that doesn't have the grill you may need to leave space around it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Tamar - are you back in Europe?


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes. Got back to the UK in early May. Spent 5 weeks sorting out my Hymer while house sitting (as it'd been in storage 2.5 years). Been in France 10 days (currently a little north west of Poitiers vaguely heading south). Still have a list of things on my Hymer I need to sort out.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You must've kept a very low profile! I was going to say you'll be finding it hot in France but not with your background!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you decide to go for a 3 way, the main consideration is the size of the aperture where it will be, all the rest is doable.


----------

